# Kaanapali Beach Club



## post-it (Aug 21, 2014)

I received an email confirmation for our stay in a few weeks and there was a notification of construction in the lobby.  Can anyone who has stayed here recently tell me what I can be expecting and what their working on? 

Thank you


----------

